# what angle to use on electric chain sharpener



## tuco1963

hi all
i bought a bench mount  chain sharpener from menards and was wondering
*what angle is best when sharpening a .325 chainsaw chain with a electric bench grinder?*

my owners manuel doesnt give any clues so here i am


----------



## DexterDay

What angles does it have? (That it can do?)


----------



## StihlHead

Most recommend that Stihl chain be sharpened at 30 degres with a zero offset (90 degrees, or flat across). That said, I notice that most of my Stihl chains come from the factory sharpened at 35 degrees, zero offset. 35 degees will cut faster but also dull faster. I have had some .325 small mount bar chain sharpened at 25 dergees on some of my previous Stihl saws for some reason, but that seems pretty low of an angle. I do not use .325 any more and I switched all my large mout Stihl saws to 3/8 sandard bars and chains.

30 degrees should work fine though.


----------



## bubba3228

tuco1963, I am not sure if you have ever see this following info. I found it helpful when I purchased my bench grinder, have fun with it and good luck.

http://www.oregonchain.com/maintenance/manual.htm


----------



## thewoodlands

tuco1963, I set the back at 60 and the angles at 30, make sure you set your depth.

zap


----------



## DexterDay

30° is a common angle. 35° cuts quicker but dulls quicker. 25° will not cut as fast, but will hold the edge longer....

All depends on how much you cut and what you cut...


----------



## MasterMech

Your chain should have come with the specs either on paper or printed right on the box.


----------



## smokinj

Cut them at 30 degrees 60 on the tilt now anything from 25-35 will work the closer you get to 35 the more aggressive it will be. If your saw has less horse power you want to be closer to the 25 degrees.


----------



## tuco1963

hi and thanks all for your input
also a big thanks to bubba3228


----------

